# Love'em Hate'em



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Love'em Hate'em......My lights that is... can't get along without my three hundred watt lights......but they create a glare which causes us to miss point up if we're not careful...also they cost $4 a pop and don't dare jar them or the filament let's loose......tried the new 100w fluorescents but they just don't throw enough light.......what works for you guys..........


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been yelling about this for two years. 

I am pretty sure that LED is the way of the future. 

Some mfr needs to grab that and run with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen the above light firsthand and it is a good option. I hate 200 and 300 bulbs, they are hot, break easy and just not the best. 

There are also other led lights and halogens to try. 

Sorry if I come across like a Festool pusher but their stuff just works.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

VT painter...do you use the Husky light in the article?....or what light do you use.....?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> do you use the Husky light in the article?....or what light do you use.....?


We've used the Husky telescope tripod for years. We have a few that havent been wrecked yet. 

But we are moving in this direction, as soon as we can get more:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sal

Its the same light Sean is talking about. Here is a bit of what I have written about it. Handy as hell, and also great to have in the truck, at deer camp or whereever. Like a combo worklight, badass flashlight. In fact, we are trying to figure out how to strap one to my head.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> FESTOOL LED LIGHT - YouTube
> 
> 
> I have seen the above light firsthand and it is a good option. I hate 200 and 300 bulbs, they are hot, break easy and just not the best.
> ...


Whenever Todd shows ours to anyone, he bounces it off the floor and it freaks them out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Whenever Todd shows ours to anyone, he bounces it off the floor and it freaks them out.


lol I can see that. 

Sal: look over the older threads like this http://www.painttalk.com/f12/your-lighting-suggestions-11700/index2/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Got a few of these for the last project. 65 Watt Flourescent.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My issue with Festool stuff is the cost. 

Our lights get hammered with overspray. Hell just about everything I have gets murdered with overspray. I need to be able to restock tools all the time without having to take out a loan.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My issue with Festool stuff is the cost.
> 
> Our lights get hammered with overspray. Hell just about everything I have gets murdered with overspray. I need to be able to restock tools all the time without having to take out a loan.


I completely understand that. I recommend you meet with a Festool rep and see the tools first hand and see the value they can add to your business. For a small fry like me I see nothing but time saving in prep and normal prep materials so in the long haul they will pay for themselves, also selling the customer on the value of what I bring to the job. 

They may not be a good fit for your business model or they may increase production and save on the long term operating costs. So look into them and form your own opinions. 

For the record I thought much the same way as you did a short time ago and now see them as a value.

Not really talking about the lights right now but just Festool in general.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Sean, I am selling the bucket liners on-line now..........


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I too have the Syslite and think it completely kick ass....but I wouldn't compare it to a halogen.....its much better in many ways, and worse in others.

Halogen is something you set up, but really don't like moving all day....the syslite is highly portable. The two really are not in the same family.

The down side:
- its not as strong. It IS INCREDIBLY bright, but its not a 300W halogen. It doesn't throw light as far.
- price. Halogens have become disposable they are so cheap.

The upside:
- light weight. If you were to compare these ratios than the syslite kicks butt
- highly portable....I use mine ALL the time. In the pic I was doing patching and running the light along the wall, when I found a imperfection I'd drop the tripod and repair....you cannot have the type of personal light with halogen. 
- no heat....again...I constantly take mine and throw it under some cupboards to do plumbing, back on tripod for room, then hang in closet....etc...

It's not like its bright....its super bright, for what it is.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We've had this light discussion before, haven't we? Where someone made a nifty light out of PCP piping that was "similar" the Husky fluorescent work light:










but with CFL's ???


Now, as I've offered before, I am using one of those old brass 60" tall floor lamps with the center 3-way socket and three regular sockets around it. I rewired it so all the sockets are regular size and use CFL's that are 110 watt equivalents. So basically I have 440 watts of light. No harsh shadows like a halogen, and no burned arms when I brush against it. The CFL's are removed when I pack it up, and put in their orig plastic packaging to prevent breakage. 

When I rewired it, I put about a twenty foot cord on it so I am not limited in it's placement. 

It works well.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0WQs2xuaEM&feature=related
> 
> I have seen the above light firsthand and it is a good option. I hate 200 and 300 bulbs, they are hot, break easy and just not the best.
> 
> ...


How much does that cost?


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's what I did. It's a 105W CFL on porcelain base on a junction box on a camera triped. I tapped the junction box (10-24) and just thread it on.










I also use the tripod to hold a hair dryer when I'm trying to do a quick repair. Of course, I can't to both at the same time.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the bomb. Uses 4 reg 100w twistys, plastic box-360 light- hang on anything.
Look hard and reverse engineer..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> This is the bomb. Uses 4 reg 100w twistys, plastic box-360 light- hang on anything.
> Look hard and reverse engineer..


THERE'S ONE OF THEM. Thanks you

And someone else used some PVC pipe

You guys are great !!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> THERE'S ONE OF THEM. Thanks you
> 
> And someone else used some PVC pipe
> 
> You guys are great !!!


It is post #31 that I linked in post #8


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sully said:


> How much does that cost?


I am not sure what the north America costs will be.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It is post #31 that I linked in post #8


you know me, I post before I read. 

Yup that's the one.

LOVE IT.


----------

